# Microclimate Ministat 100 problem



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't got a problem but fixed one and thought the info may be useful to someone else at some point. I've had two (shop bought new) now that didn't seem to work. I checked them with bulbs and found that as I was putting the plug in, the light blinked. 

I opened up the bit you put the plug into and found that one of the contacts just needed bending in a little so it gripped the plug pin better. Job done!


----------



## CSJ10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, and don't forget to turn the power off first!


----------

